# Risiko I auf Windows 7 Spielen ??



## MrNeugier (9. März 2011)

Moin moin

Ich habe vor kurtzem mein altes Spiel Risiko I wieder ausgegraben. 
Leider kann ich das Spiel nicht insterlieren. Ich habe es auf schon mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus probiert und auch schon als Admin ausführen lassen, dennoch leuft es nicht.
Ich habe Windows 7 als 64-bit Version.

Würde mich über ideen und hilfe sehr freuhen.

Mfg
MrNeugier


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2011)

Also, wenn es selbst im win95-Modus nicht geht, wird es wohl nix. Du kannst aber mal versuchen: deinstallieren, danach dann schon das Setup im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen.


----------



## MrNeugier (9. März 2011)

Das blöde ist ja das ich die setup.exe nicht ausführen kann, weder im Kompatibilitätsmodus noch als Admi -.- ...


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2011)

Dann wird es wohl nix... kann es aber vlt. auch am Datenträger liegen?


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (9. März 2011)

Ist das möglicherweise ein DOS-Spiel? Dann hilft die Dosbox - praktisch ein Emulator für alte Spiele.


----------



## Yamagata (10. März 2011)

lol, ich glaub da hat das Brettspiel bessere Grafik


----------



## MrNeugier (10. März 2011)

Also am Datenträger kann es eigenlich nicht liegen da es auf Windows XP leuft nur auf Win 7 nicht.

Das mit dem Emulator hat leider nicht geklappt, aber danke für den Tipp. 

Und Ja das Brettspiel hatt bessere Grafik und macht auch mehr Spass. ^^ 

Mfg


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (15. März 2011)

Der folgende Vorschlag hört sich möglicherweise enorm aufwändig und oversized an. Aber wenn Risiko 1 Dir das wert ist und Du noch die Windows XP-CD hast, würde ich es ausprobieren.

Installier das kostenlose Programm Windows-Virtual-PC von Microsoft, dann kannst Du unter deinem Windows 7-Rechner einen Zweiten emulieren, auf dem Du Windows XP installieren kannst. Es läuft alles virtuell, d.h. Du brauchst keine extra Partition. Die virtuelle Festplatte ist dann lediglich eine Container-Datei, die auf jedem Laufwerk liegen kann.

Soweit ich weiss, unterstützt der virtuelle PC nicht die dedizierte Direct3D-Power deiner Grafikkarte (Hauptrechner), aber die brauchst Du für Risiko 1 sicher nicht. Dafür kannst Du auf den Spiele-Datenträger von Risiko 1 zugreifen und es wie zu XP-Zeiten installieren und wahrscheinlich auch spielen


----------



## MrNeugier (24. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die hilfe und dem Tipp mit dem Virtuelle Computer das funktuinier super und Risiko leuft.


----------



## G76 (29. Mai 2015)

(Vier Jahre später...)

Jetzt hatte ich echt Zuversicht, dass ich hier die Lösung präsentiert bekomme... (benutz das Spiel immer als Zeitvertreib, wenn ich auf dem Ergometer sitz, hab bislang kein besseres/passenderes gefunden  ,und extra ein altes Notebook mit XP aufbewahrt, auf dem es noch läuft... aber das wird's auch nicht mehr ewig tun)

Virtual PC funktioniert (auf meinem neuen Win7-Notebook) einwandfrei, über MagicDisk konnte ich mein Image von Risiko mounten & installieren... Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Win95... (wenn der Mount deaktiviert ist, sagt das Programm sogar beim Startversuch "Bitte CD einlegen")... aber wenn "alles passt", dann blitzt kurz ein schwarzes Fenster auf, und das war's... :-/

Hat da jemand einen Tipp? Kann ich irgendwo was auslesen, was weiterhilft?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Mai 2015)

Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass du dein "leuft" Problem in den Griff bekommen hast


----------



## oroz (1. Juni 2015)

Mein onkel hat es gestern auch versucht aber er ist gescheitert :d da muss wohl ein neues system drauf


----------

